# Neuer Gaming-Monitor gesucht - 24 oder 27" - 144 Hz



## Kribu (22. November 2017)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder des Forums! 

Da ich in den vergangenen Jahren auf dieser Seite stets hilfreiche und nützliche Kommentare gelesen habe, möchte ich mich selber nach ein wenig Unterstützung umsehen 
Das Thema "neuer Monitor" begleitet mich jetzt beinahe schon ein Jahr und ich bin noch zu keinem Entschluss gekommen, da i.d.R. bei mir das "Dilemma" eigenes System vs. zukunftssicherer Monitor auftaucht (mehr dazu gleich).
Mittlerweile häufen sich aber die Gutscheine, sodass es Zeit wird, endlich den Schreibtisch - und natürlich auch mich - mit einem neuen Monitor zu beglücken.

Zunächst möchte ich gerne den Fragebogen beantworten, bevor ich ins Detail gehe.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
Der Preisrahmen liegt bei + / - 500,00 €. 

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Ja, mein jetziger Monitor ist der BenQ GL2760W mit 27", einer Auflösung von 1.920 * 1.080 und 60Hz Bildwiederholrate.

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
In meinem knapp 2,5 Jahre alten Rechner ist eine GTX970 verbaut.

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Hauptschwerpunkt: Gaming! Dort Querbeet alles von Shooter bis RTS. Ein leichter Fokus ist dennoch eher im Shooter-Bereich zu legen.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Ein Wunsch - und das ist auch das Hauptanliegen für den Neukauf - ist 144 Hz. Diesen Genuss möchte ich zukünftig für mich in Anspruch nehmen können.


Nun aber zu meinen ersten Überlegungen und ein paar mehr Details - wie gesagt ich beschäfte mich schon länger mit dem Thema und verfolge auch die Forenbeiträge hier (wohl eher passiv als aktiv ).
Zunächst stellt sich für mich vordergründig die Frage, ob es bei einem 27" Monitor bleibt oder ob es ein kleiner Bruder (24") wird. 
Daran gekoppelt taucht für mich auch die Frage auf, welche Auflösung soll der Monitor haben und welche kann meine 970 überhaupt stemmen?
Grundsätzlich bin ich mit FHD auf meinem 27" Monitor zufrieden, man liest jedoch, dass aufgrund des Verhältnisses Bildfläche / Auflösung ein 24" Monitor diese Auflösung besser darstellen kann. 
Mein Sitzabstand zum Monitor beträgt ca. 70 cm und mir fällt ehrlich gesagt nicht auf, dass das FHD Bild auf dem 27" irgendwie unscharf wirkt - wohl auch, weil es mir an einem Vergleich fehlt.
Eine neue GPU soll in den kommenden 1-2 Jahren erstmal nicht her. Danach kann und muss auch darüber nachgedacht werden.
Deshalb frage ich mich aber auch folgendes: macht es Sinn, für einen zukunftssicheren Monitor vielleicht etwas mehr auszugeben, obwohl ich die Spezifikationen (z.B. WQHD, 144 Hz) nicht voll ausreizen kann oder 
wäre eine Investition in einen preisgünstigeren Monitor vorteilhafter, bei dem auch alles voll genutzt werden kann (FHD, 144 Hz).
Oder lässt sich die zukunftssichere Lösung auch mit den gerade genannten, aus heutiger Sicht besser zu meiner GPU passenden Spezifikationen betreiben?
Besonderen Wert auf Details oder Texturauflösungen etc. lege ich eigentlich nicht; mir wäre ein flüssiges, stabiles und schönes Bild wichtiger.
Wäre außerdem G-Sync ein sinnvolles Feature? Bei der Nutzung von WQHD mit meiner GPU wahrscheinlich sogar nötig, richtig?

Während meiner Recherchen sind mir folgende Monitore ins Auge gesprungen:
24":
Asus PG248Q
BenQ Zowie XL2430
Samsung LC24FG70FQUXEN 
AOC Agon AG241QG


27":
BenQ Zowie XL2720 oder XL2735
AOC Agon AG271QG
Asus PG278Q
Asus ROG Strix XG27VQ
Lenovo Y27F

Gibt es noch weitere Monitore, die ich jetzt nicht auf dem Schirm habe?
Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun?

P.S. Der jetzige BenQ soll zukünftig als zweiter Monitor seine Dienste verrichten.

Ich bedanke mich bereits jetzt herzlich im Voraus für die Antworten!

Viele Grüße,
Kribu


----------



## Kribu (23. November 2017)

Gibt es Anregungen von tiefer in der Materie steckenden Forums-Usern ? Würde mich freuen! 
Grüße


----------



## 0ssi (23. November 2017)

Wieviel FPS schafft die GTX970 in deinen Spielen ? Mehr als 60Hz machen eigentlich nur Sinn wenn du mehr als 60FPS hast. Sollte ein älteres Spiel mit z.B. 120FPS laufen dann gibt es Folgendes:
Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 4.00x aktivieren, DSR Glättung 0%, im Spiel 3840x2160 auswählen und über die beste Kantenglättung sowie Texturschärfung staunen.


----------



## Kribu (23. November 2017)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Meine aktuell am meisten gespielten Spiele (COD WW2 und Rainbow Six Siege) laufen beide - mit entsprechenden Textureinstellungen - mit über 120 (RBSS) und über 140 (COD WW2) FPS. Wie man sieht lege ich nicht soooo viel Wert auf "Ultra Details" oder ähnlichen Einstellungen. 
Deine Einstellung habe ich mal für COD übernommen. Die hochgerenderte Auflösung sorgt bei mir und auf meinem Monitor für ein schwammiges Bild bei Frames im Bereich von 70-80 FPS. Zudem sorgen sie für extreme Bewegungsunschärfe, obwohl diese in den Optionen ausgestellt ist.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Mehr als 60Hz machen eigentlich nur Sinn wenn du mehr als 60FPS hast.



NNNNEEEEEEIIIIIIINNNN!


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> NNNNEEEEEEIIIIIIINNNN!


Da brauchst du nicht zu schreien, das bringt bei 0ssi nix.
Ok, normales reden oder Fakten vorbringen auch nicht.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Ihr möchtet doch nicht ernsthaft Leuten die nicht über 60FPS kommen einen teuren 144Hz Monitor empfehlen, oder ? Reine Geldverschwendung.
Einfach mal 60FPS@60Hz mit 60FPS@144Hz vergleichen. Wer da einen Unterschied bei der Bewegtbilddarstellung sieht der leidet an Einbildung.



Kribu schrieb:


> Die hochgerenderte Auflösung sorgt bei mir und auf meinem Monitor für ein schwammiges Bild ... extreme Bewegungsunschärfe,


Das kann eigentlich nicht. DSR Glättung 0% beachtet und im Spiel Anti Aliasing aus ? Bei mir ist das Bild mit 4x DSR bei Bewegung scharf und ruhig.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ihr möchtet doch nicht ernsthaft Leuten die nicht über 60FPS kommen einen teuren 144Hz Monitor empfehlen, oder ? Reine Geldverschwendung.
> Einfach mal 60FPS@60Hz mit 60FPS@144Hz vergleichen. Wer da einen Unterschied bei der Bewegtbilddarstellung sieht der leidet an Einbildung.



Doch, möchten wir.

Es ist keine Einbildung, sondern Fakt. Habe mehrmals Vergleiche von "n Fps vs. m Hz" angestellt und oftmals darüber geschrieben. Anscheinend umsonst - der kleine Fachredakteur in mir muss weinen.

1. Bei 60FPS@144Hz sind die Risse noch genauso groß und stören, aber wegen dem schnelleren Scan kürzer sichtbar besonders deutlich bei etwa 60 Fps & 240 Hz.
      -> 60 Hz: Bildriss höchstens 1/60 s bzw. 16,7 ms sichtbar
      -> 240 Hz: Bildriss höchstens 1/240 s bzw. 4,2 ms sichtbar
2. Eine Grafikkarte liefert keine feste Framerate, vielleicht spielt man andere genügsameres Spiele, in denen man weit über 60 Fps kommen könnte .
3. Vielleicht kommt man auf die verrückte Idee, die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten, ohne den Monitor wechseln zu wollen. 
4. Es sind nicht unbedingt die Hz, die einen Monitor teuer machen. FHD mit 144 Hz ist durchaus schon günstig.

Es tut daher weh, immer die einfache A->B-Lösung lesen zu müssen, wie "Du hast ne GTX970, dann reicht WQHD@60Hz!!!!111". Das ist einfach zu kurz gedacht.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Das stimmt nur wenn man ohne Bildsynchronisation zockt. Bei 50-75FPS hat jemand mit RX580 und 75Hz FreeSync Monitor das gleiche Spielerlebnis wie jemand mit GTX1060 und 144Hz G-Sync Monitor
aber Letzterer hat viel mehr Geld (bis zu 400€) ausgegeben. Selbst jemand der bei 60FPS@60Hz mit V-Sync zockt hat fast das gleiche Spielgefühl wie 60FPS@144Hz mit FreeSync/G-Sync (=60FPS@60Hz).
Pauschal 144Hz zu empfehlen ist zwar gut für die Wirtschaft hat aber für Leute die nicht über 75FPS keinen Nutzen. Egal ob FHD oder WQHD, 75Hz Monitore mit FreeSync sind preislich unschlagbar.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. November 2017)

Es zu wiederholen, macht es nicht richtiger. Ich geb's auf und finde mich damit ab.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Oder Differenzieren. Klar ist es einfacher zu sagen 144Hz ist generell besser weil weniger Tearing aber das trifft nicht für Leute zu die ohne Tearing also mit Bildsynchronisation zocken möchten.

Für die stellt sich die Frage wie viel FPS habe ich und wie viel HZ brauche ich dafür. Du bist ja finanziell auf einem anderen Level wie jemand der Schüler, Auszubildender oder Niedrigverdiener ist.

Möchte ich z.B. für Monitor und Grafikkarte zusammen nicht mehr als 550 Euro ausgeben und reichen mir in aktuellen Spielen 50-75 FPS dann muss ich nicht auf WQHD, IPS und Sync verzichten.

Dann kaufe ich eine RX580 und einen 27" WQHD IPS FreeSync Monitor mit 75Hz und erfreue  mich an 50-75FPS mit perfekter Bildsynchronisation. 144Hz kostet 200 Euro mehr ohne viel Nutzen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Oder Differenzieren. Klar ist es einfacher zu sagen 144Hz ist generell besser weil weniger Tearing aber das trifft nicht für Leute zu die ohne Tearing also mit Bildsynchronisation zocken möchten.


Du differenzierst ja selber nicht zwischen den Auswirkungen von Fps und Hz auf das Tearing. Also was soll ich mich dann noch abmühen zu diskutieren? Versucht habe ichs.



> Für die stellt sich die Frage wie viel FPS habe ich und wie viel HZ brauche ich dafür. Du bist ja finanziell auf einem anderen Level wie jemand der Schüler, Auszubildender oder Niedrigverdiener ist.


Da sind wir wieder beim Differenzieren: Habe ich die FPS in jedem Spiel? Habe ich die auch mit der nächsten Graka? Sollte alles bedacht werden, oder nicht?
Und von wegen "finanziell auf einem anderen Level". Ich bin Redakteur bei Computec! #mehrsogined



> Möchte ich z.B. für Monitor und Grafikkarte zusammen nicht mehr als 550 Euro ausgeben und reichen mir in aktuellen Spielen 50-75 FPS dann muss ich nicht auf WQHD, IPS und Sync verzichten.
> 
> Dann kaufe ich eine RX580 und einen 27" WQHD IPS FreeSync Monitor mit 75Hz und erfreue  mich an 50-75FPS mit perfekter Bildsynchronisation. 144Hz kostet 200 Euro mehr ohne viel Nutzen.


Das, was man bei Freesync spart, zahlt man bei der aktuell bescheidenen AMD-Grafikkartensituation drauf. Wer wirklich sparen möchte, soll einfach Vsync anmachen - keine Diskussion. Oder eben man nimmt ordentlich Geld in die Hand. Alles andere ist ein schlechter Komnpromiss.


----------



## Averdan (24. November 2017)

Wenn ich schon einen Graka habe und plane in 1-2 Jahren diese mit einer neuen zu ersetzen, kaufe ich mir doch jetzt nicht einen Bildschirm, der jetzt genau zur Graka passt, aber in 2 Jahren wieder das Spielerlebnis eintrübt. das würde ja bedeuten ich zahle sagen wir jetzt 300€ für einen Monitor, und in 2 jahren wieder. Vor allem da aber die Preise bei den Monitoren sich leider in 2 Jahren nicht halbieren, zahle ich für den neuen Monitor, der dann zu meiner neun Graka passt warscheinlich sogar 500€ . Dann lleiber einmal 500€ in 4 Jahren als 1x 300€ und einmal 500€. Nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Ich denke meine Differenzierung ist klar ausgedrückt indem ich die FPS als Ausgangspunk nehme. Die Formulierung _"Wenn jemand nicht mehr als XX FPS hat"_ ist eindeutig.
Auch der Bezug auf die Bildsynchronisation wurde hervorgebracht. Da FreeSync keinen Aufpreis kostet kann man als AMD Grafikkartenbesitzer mit V-Sync kein Geld sparen.
Hier sehe ich keinen aktuelle bescheidene AMD Grafikkartensituation. Die Ersparnis durch FreeSync und 75Hz beträgt bei WQHD IPS 400 Euro beim Monitor, siehe hier


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

> Die Formulierung _"Wenn jemand nicht mehr als XX FPS hat"_ ist eindeutig.


Einen Monikauf auf die momentan verwendete Hardware war noch niemals ein guter Ratgeber, denn diese kann sich ja jederzeit ändern u. zusätzlich hat auch noch jede Soft bzw. jedes Game entsprechende Regler.
Deshalb ist "dein Ratgeber, wenn deine Hardware in bspw. Game_XY nur ~60 oder 75FPS erreicht, dann benötigst du auch keinen 144Hz Moni" nicht angebracht & auch nicht sinnvoll. Solch ein "Ratgeber" ist nur kurzsichtig & auch noch zu einfach gestrickt.^^


----------



## Teriodis (24. November 2017)

Wenn du wieder nvidia geakas kaufen willst dann einen mit 144hz und gsync. Habe auch vor kurzem einen geholt und war die beste investion seit langem. 

Es ist ein ganz anderes spiel erlebniss.....

Ich nutze den acer predator tn panel 144hz und gsync. 


Grüse


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Deshalb ist "dein Ratgeber, wenn deine Hardware ... nur ~60 oder 75FPS erreicht, dann benötigst du auch keinen 144Hz Moni"
> nicht angebracht & auch nicht sinnvoll. Solch ein "Ratgeber" ist nur kurzsichtig & auch noch zu einfach gestrickt.^^



Es ist kein Ratgeber sondern ein Hinweis für Leute die aufs Geld achten. Wenn jemand in seinen Spielen mehr als 75FPS hat dann kann er natürlich 144Hz kaufen.
Das kostet wie oben bereits erwähnt im günstigsten Fall bei 27" WQHD IPS ca. 200€ mehr (Acer XF270HUA). Das Geld könnte man aber auch anders investieren.

Der Einwand, daß zukünftige Spiele mit einer neuen Grafikkarte der gleichen Preis/Leistungsklasse mit mehr FPS laufen ist leider nicht komplett zu Ende gedacht
denn auch die Grafik und die damit verbundenen Hardwareanforderungen steigen. Somit bleibt man auf dem WQHD 50-75FPS Niveau was völlig ausreichend ist.


----------



## Kribu (24. November 2017)

Ich möchte mich zunächst für die ganzen Informationen und Beiträge bedanken, denn das ist genau das, was einem beim Thema Monitorkauf weiterhilft! 
Gerne möchte ich auch künftig den "Grünen" treu bleiben (nicht politisch gemeint ) und deshalb wäre es nach meiner jetzigen Einschätzung doch sinnvoller, einen zukunftstauglichen Monitor zu kaufen, der die nächste GPU auf jedenfall nutzen und vielleicht sogar überleben kann. 
Wie gesagt, in den Games habe ich auf jedenfall >100 FPS, da ich nicht wirklich alles auf "Ultra" stellen brauche, damit es mir Spaß macht.
Ich denke, ich werde den Monitor auch erstmal mit FHD betreiben, um die 144 Hz auch mal erleben zu können und dann vielleicht doch in 1 Jahr den Rechner aufrüsten  
Wäre doch nutzungstechnisch kein Problem oder?
Am meisten sagt mir momentan der PG278Q zu, der auch echte 8-Bit liefert, was hier im Forum ja auch für gut befunden wird  
Kann man den nehmen?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

@Ossi


> Somit bleibt man auf dem WQHD 50-75FPS Niveau was völlig ausreichend ist.


Glaskugel für kommende Soft/Games und Hardwareanforderungen, plus Interessen, welche sich der TE in Zukunft kaufen könnte?
Stimmt aber, mit Kurzsichtigkeit hat das fast nichts mehr gemeinsam, eher mit Pauschalisierung.^^ Bedenke auch noch, jede Soft bzw. Game hat auch noch entsprechende Regler & da hat man als User selber die Wahl, ob ich mehr Frames erhalten möchte oder bspw. "mehr Eyecandy"....
Entsprechende CPU natürlich vorausgesetzt.


*edit:*


> Kann man den nehmen?


Kann man immer noch, also ja. Wär aber mMn nicht sinnvoll, dann schon eher den PG278QR, mit mögliche 165Hz.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Es ist wichtig Alternativen zu nennen anstatt zu Pauschalisieren nach dem Motto Jeder muss 144Hz kaufen und am besten mit G-Sync. Das machen nur Nvidia Mitarbeiter oder Fans.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

Du wurdest nur von mehrere User entsprechend korrigiert, da diese nicht unter "Kurzsichtigkeit oder Pauschalisierung" leiden.
Daher bitte nicht pers. nehmen und hast du sonst noch ein Problem?


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Ich sehe keine Korrektur und auch keine logische Erklärung warum jemand mit einer Mittelklasse Grafikkarte bei 50-75FPS und 27" WQHD 75Hz FreeSync Monitor nicht glücklich werden sollte.
Im Fall des TE wo die Bildqualität wohl eher zweitrangig ist haben wir eine andere Ausgangssituation und FHD 144Hz scheint die bessere Wahl. Ob sich G-Sync lohnt muss man selbst entscheiden.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ich denke meine Differenzierung ist klar ausgedrückt  indem ich die FPS als Ausgangspunk nehme. Die Formulierung _"Wenn jemand nicht mehr als XX FPS hat"_ ist eindeutig...


Dein angeblicher "Ausgangspunkt" bleibt aber nicht dauerhaft bestehen & besonders sollte man dies bei einem Monikauf berücksichtigen & darauf wurdest du hingewiesen.
Auch die genutze Soft & Settings sind entscheidend und natürlich auch noch, welche Genres man präferiert. Mit deinem möglichen Ausgangspunkt ist nur einer "kurzsichtig" & dies wurde zur Sprache gebracht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger u. mehr hab ich dazu jetzt auch nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Wie gesagt, die Grafik und Hardwareanforderungen steigen auch also ändert sich an der Ausgangssituation nichts, auch nicht mit einer neuen Grafikkarte der gleichen Preis/Leistungsklasse.
Das Andern der Grafikeinstellungen ist nicht die gleiche Ausgangssituation also spare dir bitte falsche Behauptungen. Wer nicht mehr als 75 FPS hat der braucht nicht mehr als 75 Hz. Punkt.
Also zurück zum Thema, der TE such für seine GTX970 die in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren nicht ausgetauscht werden soll einen Monitor der bei niedrigerer Grafik mehr als 60FPS darstellen soll.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

Natürlich ändert sich die Ausgangssituation & das stetig. Du als  eigenständige Person verharrst doch auch nicht auf der Stelle &  (Ver-)Änderungen wird es immer geben.



> Wer niemals mehr als 75FPS hat der braucht nicht mehr als 75Hz. Punkt.


_Herrlich_ & vollgespickt mit Pauschalisierungen. Der TE hat sich auch nochmals zu Wort gemeldet u. lese dir auch aufmerksam erneut die Posts von Manu durch.^^


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Lese du einfach meine Posts und lerne Zusammenhänge zwischen FPS und HZ unter Berücksichtigung finanzieller Mittel zu verstehen und höre auf Dinge zu Pauschalisieren.
Abgesehen davon wäre es gut wenn du aufhörst dich zu sehr auf mich zu fixieren und beim Thema bleibst. Ich sehe von dir keine Empfehlung oder etwas Hilfreiches für den TE.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

Wenn du das nicht siehst & erkennst, dann kann ich es auch nicht ändern. Wie gesagt, deine Kurzsichtigkeit & Pauschalisierung wurde bzgl. eines Monikaufs entsprechend korrigiert & nun kann der TE selber seine Schlüsse ziehen.
Gut ist, dass es diesbezüglich mehrere Aussagen gibt & diverse "Ossi-Argumente & Pauschalisierungen" somit entkräftet sind.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Du verstehst einfach nicht den Unterschied zwischen einer RX580 mit Iiyama X2788QS-B1 für 550€ und GTX1060 mit AOC AG271QG für 950€. 
Bei 50-75FPS gleiches Spielgefühl, gleiche Optik, gleiche Bildqualität aber 400€ Preisunterschied und genau das nennt sich Differenzierung. 
Genau darum wurde in Post #3 gefragt wie viele FPS der TE in seinen Spielen hat um auf dieser Basis zu differenzieren statt zu pauschalisieren.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

> Genau darum wurde in Post #3 gefragt wie viele FPS der TE in seinen  Spielen hat um auf dieser Basis zu differenzieren statt zu  pauschalisieren.


ROFL!
Genau, lese nochmals ALLES ab Post#3 genau durch & ganz wichtig, nutze auch mal den Link von Post#10!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. November 2017)

Leute, Schluss jetzt mit dem differenzierten Pauschalisiern! Sonst ruf ich den Stephan... oder gleich den Torsten!


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

Ist doch wahr & anstrengend zugleich! Ich verweise dennoch erneut auf Post#10....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wieviel FPS schafft die GTX970 in deinen Spielen ? Mehr als 60Hz machen eigentlich nur Sinn wenn du mehr als 60FPS hast.


Der Unterschied ist doch gerade, dass das 144Hz Monitore auch 72Hz und 48Hz sauber darstellen, während unter VSync der 60Hz Monitor entweder 60Hz oder 30Hz darstellt. Und 30 ist schon arg ruckelig. Natürlich sind 144Hz Monitore empfindlich teurer, aber auch erheblich angenehmer.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> während unter VSync der 60Hz Monitor entweder 60Hz oder 30Hz darstellt.


Aktuelle Spiele bzw. Engines nutzen Triple Buffering also keine FPS Halbierung und wo steht, daß ihn Tearing stört und er V-Sync nutzt !?

Wenn er mehr als 60FPS hat dann lohnen sich mehr als 60Hz und wenn ihn bei 144Hz das leichte Tearing stört dann lohnt sich G-Sync.

Wobei ich eher die GTX970 abstoßen würde um nicht in der Nvidia G-Sync Kostenfalle zu stecken. Das lohnt sich erst ab GTX1070.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2017)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Leute, Schluss jetzt mit dem differenzierten Pauschalisiern! Sonst ruf ich den Stephan... oder gleich den Torsten!


Danke, das wäre toll.
Ich geh mir in der Zwischenzeit nen 75Hz Monitor kaufen, denn ich schaffe nur 75fps im Spiel.
Oh Moment, in nem anderem Spiel sind 250fps, also doch 240Hz.
Ahh, in dem anderem Spiel sind es wieder 120fps, also doch lieber 144Hz.
Oder ich bleib einfach bei 144Hz, da ich da ein weites Spektrum an Spielen mit abdecken kann.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Ich gehe mir dann einen WQHD IPS 144Hz Monitor kaufen und natürlich mit G-Sync für meine neue Nvidia GTX1060, der kostet zwar 680€ aber die sagen mir ja Alle nur das ist gut für mich.
Ach Mist ich komme in WQHD bei meinen Spielen mit hoher Qualität nur auf 50-75FPS. Da hätten mir doch eigentlich 75Hz ausgereicht aber ich sehe gerade das gibt es gar nicht mit G-Sync.
Also hätte ich eine AMD RX580 kaufen müssen und einen WQHD IPS 75Hz Monitor mit FreeSync. Der kostet ja nur 280€. Warum hat mir keiner gesagt, daß ich 400€ hätte sparen können !?


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2017)

Ja genau, du erreichst in allen Spielen nur 75fps, egal was du spielst.
Ganz ehrlich, die Aussage ist einfach nur verallgemeinerter Bullshit.
Das Einzige was du in verschieden Threads immer wieder machst, ist der Versuch deine Meinung durchzudrücken.
Die Meinung aller Anderen muss ja falsch sein, weil nur deine Meinung zählt.
Gut wäre es nur deine Meinung, aber du stellst deine Meinung als Tatsache hin.
Beweist man dir dann dass du falsch liegst, kommst du auf einmal mit anderen Aussagen, nur damit du wieder Recht haben kannst.
Im Prinzip bewirkst du damit nur, das unnötige Diskussionen aufkommen und die Gemüter hochkochen.
Im Internet gibts nen Begriff für so ein Verhalten, aber das weisst du ja bestimmt schon.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Man darf wohl bei 75Hz nicht mehr als 75FPS haben ? Kennst du schon Anti Aliasing ?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

@JoM79
Schade, dass dein Link entfernt wurde, denn der wäre wieder passend (ehemals Post#10)!^^
Ein unbelehrbarer Fall & ich verweise nochmals ALLES zu lesen & das ab Post#3.....


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Warum hat mir keiner gesagt, daß ich 400€ hätte sparen können !?


Nachtrag: Ich konnte das Zeug zum Glück zurückgeben und bin jetzt mit der RX580 und 27" WQHD IPS 75Hz glücklich. Meine Spiele laufen in hohen Details mit 50-75FPS und Dank FreeSync perfekt.
Und das für nur 280€. Sollte ich doch mal über 75FPS kommen schalte ich einfach Anti Aliasing zu. Von den gesparten 400€ werde ich mir jetzt einen Ryzen 7 1700 mit passendem Mainboard holen. 
Da der TE andere Prioritäten setzt und lieber mehr FPS statt guter Bildqualität hat, bin ich gespannt was ihm empfohlen wird für was er sich entscheidet. Bestimmt WQHD 144Hz G-Sync für 550-700€.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2017)

Von ner 1080ti auf ne 580 und jetzt bist du glücklich, das ist doch toll.

Welcher Link von mir wurde entfernt, um was ging es da?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

Also wie schon damals vermutet. Dein angeblicher GSync-Moni lag gar nicht vor & änder mal dein Profil und ich würde dich in Zukunft auch darum bitten, dass du aus der eigenen Praxis berichtest oder auf Anfrage auch keinen entsprechenden Stuss erzählst. Danke....
Unterlasse auch noch bitte diverse Pöpeleien auf Youtube, besonders wenn sich deine Aussagen mit andere Meinungen nicht decken. 


*edit:*


> Welcher Link von mir wurde entfernt...


Roland Kaiser!^^


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Alles klar und unterlasse du bitte diverse Popeleien in der Öffentlichkeit. Nun aber back to topic und endlich mal begründete Monitorempfehlungen für den TE raushauen.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

Die hat er schon erhalten & zusätzlich hat sich der TE im Vorfeld schon bereits gut informiert. Das würdest du auch erkennen, wenn du aufmerksamer lesen würdest....


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Na dann passt doch Alles. Hatte ich wohl versehentlich überlesen, also die von dir. Kann ja mal passieren bei Unsichtbaren Posts.

Mal schauen für Welchen er sich entscheidet. Für die leistungsstarke GTX970 sollte es schon etwas ganz Besonderes sein.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

Die kann selbst ein 1440p-Moni heute noch gut befeuern, je nach Anspruch, Soft & Settings versteht sich. Immer daran denken, eigene Praxiswerte ist durch nix zu ersetzen....
Ich würde ja mal fast behaupten, eine AMD 390/480/580 wird sich von einer gut getakteten 970er nicht nennenswert absetzen können und auch hier ebenfalls, je nach Setting versteht sich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qkeWWCmtbjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUyulRrkCJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVE_HByDWIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cKZc9KqcxKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Sind das jetzt Beispiele für 75Hz weil nicht über 75FPS ?


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2017)

Darauf wollte er bestimmt hinaus.
Die einleitenden Sätze deuten eindeutig darauf hin.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

Nein, dass sind Beispiele das jede Soft Regler hat & natürlich könntest du damit auch noch mehr Frames generieren. Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich, aber je nach Soft, Settings & Anspruch und bei keiner ganz soo lahmen CPU hat man als User die Wahl u. ebenfalls ein wiederholter Vermerk....
Man wird bei Interesse & keinem völligem pers. Stillstand seine Hardware auch nicht bis zur Rente nutzen & solche Downgrades wie in deinem Fall bleiben die absolute Ausnahme.^^ Vorher stößt man ggf. die komplette Hardware ab & switcht auf eine Konsole um.


----------



## 0ssi (24. November 2017)

Ich dachte schon du wolltest WQHD 75Hz mit G-Sync und VA Panel empfehlen weil das gibt es Beides nicht ! Für den TE stellt sich bei 144Hz eher die Frage FHD oder WQHD, welcher Paneltyp und G-Sync ja oder nein ? 

Da man laut diverse Leute hier im Thread generell unbedingt 144Hz braucht muss er eigentlich auch WQHD, IPS und G-Sync nehmen weil man weiß ja nie was in der Zukunft davon gebraucht wird. Fazit: 680€ aufwärts ?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. November 2017)

Fazit: Der TE hat sich bereits schon gut informiert & gute Anregungen aus der Praxis kamen auch schon bzw. wurden gebetsmühlenartig hier erwähnt. Jetzt heißt es einfach mal "Backen halten", damit der TE alles verarbeiten kann & im Anschluss sollte man ihm auch den Raum lassen,
selbst entscheiden zu können. MMn kann das der TE (sicherlich) ganz gut, wenn auch ggf. nicht zeitnah, aber solch Entscheidungen sollte bzw. muss man dann eh alleine treffen/entscheiden.


----------



## Kribu (27. November 2017)

So....nach einem langen und intentsiven Wochenende - was das Grübeln über den neuen Monitor betrifft - melde ich mich nochmal zu Wort. Die hitzige Diskussion ist für mich der Beweis, dass sich ein Austausch zu diesem Thema definitiv lohnt und man nicht blind einen Monitor kaufen sollte (v.a. nicht in höheren Preisklassen). 
Meine Tendenz geht nun zum Asus PG278QR, wie bereits beschrieben. Ich denke, dass ich mir den Monitor heute bestellen werde (habe bis heute gewartet und gehofft, dass es noch Angebote über amazon etc. gibt) und möchte dann auch vom Praxiseinsatz berichten. Mit der Lösung ist sicherlich in den nächsten Jahren erstmal Ruhe auf dem Schreibtisch und man kann sich dann wieder eher dem Rechner und dessen Aufwertung widmen. Bei Asus gibt es zurzeit auch eine Aktion, die einem AC Origins gratis dabeilegt, allerdings nicht bei amazon......! Naja mit meinen Gutscheinen kann ich den aktuellen Preis trotzdem mehr als halbieren 
Ich bedanke mich erstmal für die Rezensionen und werde einen Praxisbericht nachliefern!
Viele Grüße,
Kribu


----------



## 0ssi (27. November 2017)

Im Prinzip braucht man sich nur eine Frage stellen: 

Stört ohne Sync das Tearing/Bildzerreißen auf 144Hz (was viel weniger ist als auf 60Hz) und wenn ja, ist man bereit deswegen ~100-200€ für G-Sync auszugeben
(also im Fall einer Nvidia Grafikkarte) oder stört es nicht und man spart sich das Geld oder steckt es in eine stärkere Grafikkarte für mehr FPS und mehr Spielspaß.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (28. November 2017)

Das wär vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative -->AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn man mal mit variabler Hertzfrequenz daddelt, also in den Genuss von FS/GSync kommt, dann möchte die Mehrheit solch ein Feature eigentlich nicht mehr missen & der große Vorteil noch dabei, man hat selber die Wahl wie man sein Game_XY daddeln möchte.
Also mit variabler Hertzrate (FPS = Hertzfrequenz) oder halt ohne, indem man das Feature dann einfach deaktiviert & somit mit fester Hertzfrequenz daddelt (144 oder 165Hz). Freu mich schon auf dein Feedback....


----------

